# recent recall widens



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://pet-nutrition.suite101.com/article.cfm/voluntary_nationwide_pet_food_recall_issued


Pedigree
Ol' Roy
Retriever
Paws & Claws
Member's Mark
Natural Dog Food
Natural Cat Food
Doggy Bag
PMI Nutrition
Red Flannel
PetPride
Special Kitty
Country Acres
Wegman's Bruiser
Wegman's Buju & Ziggie


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:evil: DAMN! Finally got me!
I'm 3/4 through the last bag of dog food (Members Mark) that I have in the garage. I think the numbers match (17). None of the three dogs has shown any signs of problems though. Course the JRT has been feeding mainly on the annual cycle of cicadia we have here. :-& says the wife!
I say it saves on cost AND he gets a nice source of natural protien!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I have been really shocked at how many pet food recalls there are for salmonella and e.coli. Read the fine print on most of them and it says the dogs are fine, but people should wash their hands after handling the food.

Seriously, who really thinks kibble is sterile?


----------

